# S555



## Chrisatisis (May 15, 2012)

How does the S555 rate in members experience? compared to the 640 or is it 650??


----------



## Chrisatisis (May 15, 2012)

*660*

Sorry 660.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

We have a 1990 S670. What do you want to know?


----------



## Chrisatisis (May 15, 2012)

I probably need to put my query in a more general way. It's just that here are the above models for sale on ebay.

My position is that I am looking to buy a Hymer (never had one before) which I will be spending a fair amount of time in. I have two budgets up to 12k immediately or possibly up to 20k in a couple of months. 

This is an important purchase for me as i want to get the right van. Right - 'space' and function for 1 or 2 people and right in terms of reliblity and cost.

So any helpful input, ideas, suggestions etc gratefully received


Many thanks
Christopher


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

'Lucy' name of or van, is a S670 A class. Manufactured in 1990 and purchased by us in February 2002. 2.9 diesel. 4,500kg Power Assisted Steering. Motorcyle rack. Average mileage is 24.7mpg at 50mph. That is the speed we travel. If anything wants to over take. Fine. Slows down up hills as there is no turbo. We are in no hurry.

2 x 'L' shaped seats, one at rear and one opposite the entrance door. The rear converts to a bed. There is a drop down bed in the cab area. I have converted the central 'L' seat to a dinnette. Which means we have a dining area and a lounge. Plenty of floor space to move around.

A two burner hob has been replaced by a four burner. I have run 2 x 4 gang electric plugs for ease of mains items, kettle, Remoska, oil filled radiator.

Water is heated with gas by a Carver. We have two batteries which are charged by Electric Hook Up (EHU) and by a solar panel. The 3 internal Lights were abysmal and I originally installed 7 fluorescent and have just replaced them with warm white led strip lights that use less amps.

Cassette toilet and shower. Wash room was open but is now hidden by a concertina door.

PM me if you join and want more information.

I am sure that others will give glowing reports of there vehicles.


----------



## Chrisatisis (May 15, 2012)

hanks for taking the time. Lucy sounds great


----------



## Chrisatisis (May 15, 2012)

*Refrigerator*

Lookslike the refrigerator doesnt work properly. Seller says it doesnt get very cold 'more of a pantry'. (kicking myself I didnt knock something off the price - silly me- but's thats history now- spilt milkand all that).

Any ideas? aplogies if relplicating this question, just geting to grips with this site

Cheers


----------



## jdrewroman (Apr 23, 2011)

*Refrigerator*

Hi Chris
i have a 1993 S55 and fridge was not getting cold getting hold of Dometic engineer he advised that the gas jet in burner was not getting the right amount of gas and to clean it.
that sounded easy after 3 hours taking the back of van apart I replaced the jet cost all of £7-50 now works fine.
just take your time taking the fridge out the hob has to come out also as does the two side vents these cover screws holding the fridge.

best of luck
John


----------

